# Lost display driver



## roupcat (Feb 3, 2005)

I must have deleted the graphics driver while trying to clean the drive. The display is terrible and I can't adjust it. How can I get it back? OS is win98se and mobo is PC Chips M758LMR according to the BIOS. Couldn't seem to get help from their web site.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Tap F8 at Startup and start in Safe Mode.

Go to Control Panel > System > Device Manager.

Click the + sign on the left of Display Adapter to expand it.

You should see multiple entries, delete them ALL and restart in normal mode, letting Windows reinstall the driver and hopefully solve the problem.

Confirm that by right-clicking an empty space on your desktop, select Properties and the Settings tab.

Is the graphics card correctly identified? Can you change the screen resolution?

Good luck.

Zee


----------



## roupcat (Feb 3, 2005)

That doesn't work. The mobo with the onboard graphics is newer than the OS.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

That website must be having problems, I was just there a few months ago, and had no problems, but I couldn`t get in just now. Does that thing have the SIS 305 Chipset?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Try installing and running Everest Free Edition:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

It will identify the graphic chipset installed and probably point you to a driver update site.

If not post it here and we'll try pointing you to an updated driver download.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

roupcat said:


> I must have deleted the graphics driver while trying to clean the drive. The display is terrible and I can't adjust it. How can I get it back? OS is win98se and mobo is PC Chips M758LMR according to the BIOS. Couldn't seem to get help from their web site.


download, install, run www.belarc.com. free program. It will tell you everyting on your computer, then you can go to www.driverguide.com, (free but you must register to use it) and download the driver you need.
good luck
vicks


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

http://pcchipsusa.com/support-driver.asp Go here, scroll down to On Board VGA Drivers Section, in this section about the 5th item down, you will see a section which has Sis 630/630S/630E/630ET/Sis730S, underneath you will see M758 mobo as one of the mobos listed for these chipsets, the windows 98 download is Sis 630_730 w98.zip


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

roupcat said:


> That doesn't work. The mobo with the onboard graphics is newer than the OS.


Curious... did you try deleting the entries under Display Adapter and it didn't work or not?


----------



## roupcat (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks to all for the support. Deleting in the device mgr didn't help. Used Belarc for the first time and it confirmed the make and model numbers. Downloaded driver from PC Chips support site, unzipped it,but don't know how to get it to work.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/131806


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

roupcat said:


> Thanks to all for the support. Deleting in the device mgr didn't help. Used Belarc for the first time and it confirmed the make and model numbers. Downloaded driver from PC Chips support site, unzipped it,but don't know how to get it to work.


When you unzipped it was there any icon thing like set up or something like that? If there was just click on it and it should install. Otherwise, I suggest that you try the www.dirverguide.com that I mentioned above to download the driver then install it...
Since MS no longer is supporting 98 or 98SE it is getting harder to update our stuff. We can still manuallly download some stuff from them but not a lot anymore.
Good luck..
vicks


----------

